# Billing for Mirena Removal with Re-Insertion



## kathy a (Nov 11, 2013)

I have always billed the Mirena removal with re-insertion as # # 58301-dx V25.12 and # 58300-dx V25.11 and also the Mirena as # j7302. I have heard others code it as # 11981-insertion, # 11982-removal or if both done use # 11983-dx V25.43. What is the correct codes to use? What is the difference? Is there a difference if done in the OR? Thanks
Kathy Albert


----------



## valleyobgynut (Nov 11, 2013)

The correct way to code this would be J7302,58300 and 58301 with a 59 modifier. DX code on all 3 is V25.13 insertion and removal at same time of service. Code 11981 and 11982 are for the implanon or nexplanon devices  NOT IUD'S. You would bill it the same if it was done in the OR. I would not take coding advice from who ever is billing it with the 11981 and 2 codes.


----------



## kathy a (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advise.


----------

